
The Abercrombie and Fitch Brown Pants Fiasco, "Splogs," and you - joeyespo
http://www.hanselman.com/blog/TechnicalAnalysisTheAbercrombieAndFitchBrownPantsFiascoSplogsAndYou.aspx
======
vannevar
These sites wouldn't be a problem except that Google inadvertently promotes
them in search results---otherwise, they would be the tree falling in an empty
forest and no one would bother creating them. Google promotes them because
their algorithms are no better at reading content than the spam sites are at
writing content (worse, actually, because at least the spammers can leverage
existing human-produced content whereas Google has a harder time leveraging
existing human comprehension). Spam in Google's results will continue to get
worse until Google's search engine can actually reason on a par with humans,
at which point we'll have reached the goal of strong AI.

~~~
DanBC
Google does have a "Give Us Feedback" link. Admittedly, it's hidden at the
bottom of the page.

It'd be really good to hear anything from Google about that link. Does
reporting sites make any difference at all? Obviously Googlers cannot go into
much detail, but it would be nice to know that it's not a futile gesture.

